# الكلمات الرقيقة داخل الأسرة



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*
الكلمات الرقيقه داخل الأسره

نحن في احتياج أن نعرف أن •	الكلمات الرقيقة هى إحدى لغات الحب.
•	أن لكل إنسان لغة يفهم بها أنه محبوب من الآخر سواء كان (الزوج - الزوجة – الأبناء)، من بينها الكلمات الرقيقة.
•	الكلمات الرقيقة الصادقة تستطيع أن توصل الحب للآخر، وتساعده على النجاح في الحياة.
  يقول الكتاب المقدس أن "الموت والحياة في يد اللسان" (أم 18: 21)     فهل يوجد كلام عندما يسمعه الإنسان يموت؟ وكلام عندما يسمعه يحيا؟ فما  هي هذه الكلمات التى تؤدى إلى الموت  بالإنسان؟ وما هي الكلمات التي يسمعها  الإنسان فيحيا؟
سوف نترك لكم التفكير في إجابة هذا السؤال...
أولاً: قبل أن نتكلم عن الكلام الرقيق والحلو نحتاج أن نتعلمه ونمارسه،  جميل للإنسان الذى يقول كلام يعبر عن مشاعره وليس عكس ذلك، وفي أحيان كثير  نقول كلام جميل وحلو ولكن نغمة الصوت تعطي معنى آخر. وفي العادة يفسر شريك  الحياة / الأبناء الكلام على حسب نغمة الصوت.
ثانياً: كيف نعبر عن مشاعرنا وتقديرنا لشريك الحياة أو لأبنائنا أو للآخرين؟ فما هو الأسلوب الذى يساعدنا على ذلك؟

    أننا في كل صباح ومساء نصلي "أبانا الذي في السموات.... أغفر لنا  ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا..." نحن نطلب المغفرة من الله  مقابل أننا نغفر للآخرين. فهل عندما يخطئ الزوج أو أحد الأبناء وجاء من أجل  الاعتذار نغفر له؟ أما ماذا نقول...؟!
•	كلمات عدم المحبة [أنا لا أقدر أن أصدق أنك فعلت هذا - لاشك أنك غير مدرك  لمقدار ما آذيتني - يجب عليك أن تزحف على ركبتيك لترجوني أن أسامحك -.....  ]
•	كلمات المحبة [ أنا أحبك – أنا لن أسمح لما حدث أن يقف حائلاً بيننا -  أنت لست مذنباً لأنك أخطأت فأنت شريكي ونحن سوف نبدأ معاً من جديد -.... ]

     لكل إنسان منا ضعفاته، ويحتاج إلى مَنْ يمسك بيده لكي يثق في نفسه.  تذكر قصة حدثت في الغرب أن "أليس" وهي أم لطفلين قالت: "أتذكر كيف كانت أمي  تتحدث عن جمال شعري الأحمر. فتعليقاتها الإيجابية وهى تمشط شعري قبل  الذهاب للمدرسة كانت جزءاً دائماً من وعيي بذاتي، وبعد عدة سنوات حينما  اكتشفت إن ذوات الشعر الأحمر أقلية، لم تنتابني مشاعر سلبية نحو شعري  الأحمر. أنا واثقة أن تعليقات أمي الرقيقة كان لها دور كبير في ذلك"      هذه الأم استطاعت أن تعطي ابنتها الثقة في نفسها لان لون شعرها مختلف  عن باقي شعر الأطفال وكان ممكن أن تشعر الابنة بالنقص لأنها مختلفة.
           أما في الحياة الزوجية:
    قد يجد الإنسان أن شريك حياته له ضعفاتًُ أياً كانت سواء كان اكتشفها  أثناء فترة الخطوبة، أم بعد الزواج وهناك احتمال أن هذا الشريك لا يثق في  نفسه ويشعر بأنه أقل أو مختلف عن الآخرين، فيستطيع الشريك الآخر بكلمات  المحبة أن يساعده على قبول هذه الضعفات، ويسترد ثقته بنفسه مرة أخرى.  والعكس صحيح.

     في أوقات كثير يحتاج الإنسان [الزوج – الزوجة- الأولاد] أن يسمع كلمات  مدح من الذين يحيا بينهم لكي تساعده على تحقق إنجازات أكثر.
بالنسبة للزوج: أحياناً يحتاج لكلمات المدح من الزوجة على الأعمال التي  يقوم بها داخل أسرته مثلاً عندما يقوم الزوج بتحديث شيئاً بالشقة، أو اشتري  شيئاً جديد لأسرته.
بالنسبة للزوجة: هي أيضاً تحتاج أن تسمع كلمات مدح من زوجها أو أولادها على  أي شيئاً تقوم به من أجل أسرتها سواء عمل أكلة جديدة أو تجديد نظام ترتيب  الأثاث بشكل جديد.
بالنسبة الأولاد: هم أيضاً يحتاجوا إلى سماع كلمات المدح من الأب أو الأم على كل تصرف حسن.
  ملاحظة: إن المدح الجزافي المتكرر من غير مناسب يأتي بنتيجة عكسية، بمعنى إنه لا يواصل الحب للأبناء.

     في كثير من المواقف يحتاج الإنسان إلى سماع كلمات تشجيع من الذين يحيا  معهم من أجل الاستمرار في ممارسة هذا السلوك - معين- أو نشاط مثلاً:
تأمل ما قاله أب لابنه البالغ من العمر 6 سنوات: "يا جون لقد لاحظت الليلة  بعد المباراة أنك كنت تستمع إلى "بيتر" وهو يشارك بمشاعره عن المباراة كنت  فخوراً بك، لأنك أنصت إليه بتركيز، رغم أن الآخرين كانوا يخبطونك من الخلف  فالإنصات إلى الناس يعتبر أعظم هدية تقدمها لهم"... نلاحظ أن هذا الأب يرغب  في تنمية فن الاستماع والإنصات لدى ابنه.

         إن الهدف من التوجيه ليس إظهار الوالدين أو أحد البالغين بمظهر حسن،  بل مساعدة الطفل على تنمية السمات التي تخدمه في حياته المستقبلية من خلال  كلمات التشجيع والمدح على التصرُفات الايجابية، وتوجيهه على التصرُفات  السلبية بطريقة إيجابية (أنظر الموعظة على الجبل مت 5- 7).
تدريب:
      يمكن لكل زوج و زوجة أن تحتفظ بمفكرة وتجعل عنوانها "كلمات رقيقة  (لطيفة)" وتدوين بها أي كلمات لطيفة تسمعها بين أي زوجين أو بين أب/ أم مع  أبنائها سواء كانت من أجل المدح أو التشجيع... أخرى، وأي كلمات لطيفة تجدها  في أي مقالة أو كتاب، وتحاول بعد ذلك تردد هذه الكلمات أمام المرآة من أجل  التعود على استخدمها مع أفراد أسرتها في المواقف المناسبة.
    وإذا وجدتي إنكِ تعودي مرة ثانية إلى أسلوبك القديم المتسم بكلمات  النقد والدينونة، عبري لزوجكِ / أبنائكِ عن أسفكِ، وأنكِ قد لاحظتي أن  الكلمات جارحة، وأن ذلك لا يعكس ما تشعرن به نحوهم. أسالي الغفران. وأخبرهم  أنكِ تحاول أن تكوني أفضل، وأنكِ تحبهم محبة عميقة وتريدي أن توصلي هذه  المحبة لهم بشكل أكثر فعالية. ومع الوقت سوف تقدري على كسر العادات القديمة  وتكوين عادات جديدة.

*    2.	كلمات التودد والتحبب  3.	كلمات المدح     5.	كلمات التوجيه 1.	كلمات التسامح       4.	كلمات التشجيع​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع غااااااااايه فى الروعه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذى​​*


----------



## إسرافيل (9 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع الرب يبارككـ


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *موضوع غااااااااايه فى الروعه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذى​​*


شكرا جدااااا
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> موضوع رائع الرب يبارككـ


مرور رااائع 
جداا
شكرااااااااااا​


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الكلمة الطيبة بتلين الحجر
ميرسى ليك جداااااااااااا


----------

